

The Great American Signature Fades Away - codegeek
http://www.npr.org/2013/01/14/169233647/the-great-american-signature-fades-away

======
ISL
I've been signing electronic supermarket checkout terminals with a big smiley
face for more than a year. Nobody's commented, nor has my card been rejected.

That said, there's something personal about a document signed in someone's own
hand. I like 'em.

